# generall chat hosting question



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

Hello all,

A friend and I are in the process of writing our own custom chat application.

I can set up port forwarding from home, so thats not a problem. But what I'm not sure about is what is, legally, required for hosting a chat server from home.


----------



## jasondotto (Feb 23, 2009)

you can do anything from home, but depending on what you do, some internet service providers dont like servers on a residential line.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

Well...I happen to know that cablevision doesn' like it when you set up a server in your home for outside use...also, I was wondering if there was anything special with a colocated server?


----------

